

Ask YC: Where do I find good Video/Screencast service? - prashantdesale

We are about to launch our site and we want one professional video/Screencast to be created that clearly explains what the site is about in 3 to 4 minute video.<p>We really like Xobni video. http://www.xobni.com/learnmore/<p>We have written the entire script and screenshots needed for video.
We just need someone to create professional video like Xobni video, but have no idea where to find it.<p>I found couple of guys on forums and also talked to guy who created Xobni video, but seems like they are really busy with other work at the moment.<p>Please let me know if you know any professional services.<p>Thanks in advance,
======
ScottWhigham
I have a lot of experience in this arena since my startup is a video
training/production company. Ping me offline using my screen name at google's
popular email service and maybe I can offer some advice/suggestions. It's hard
to offer suggestions here when you don't give us any more info.

